# Alternator Went Out



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

I think my alternator went out today, but im not exactly sure. when i left work, the battery light was on. i got home and recharged the battery, but the light is still on.

I really think i need a higher output alternator and a deep cell battery. i heard rewinding alternators to a higher amperage actually shortens its life, because it wasnt designed to handle all that power. could someone shed some light on this?

also, if your alternator is pushing alot of power, would you need a power distributor to your audio system, to kinda dampen the surge.

right now, i have 2 sony 10's and a bridged 760 watt 2 channel amp.

thanks in advance.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *I think my alternator went out today, but im not exactly sure. when i left work, the battery light was on. i got home and recharged the battery, but the light is still on.
> 
> I really think i need a higher output alternator and a deep cell battery. i heard rewinding alternators to a higher amperage actually shortens its life, because it wasnt designed to handle all that power. could someone shed some light on this?
> 
> ...


I very seriously doubt that your current system draws enough current to kill your alternator. I think it may just be a bad battery. Is it the original battery? Get yourself an Optima red top/yellow top or an SVR battery...you'll be fine.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: Alternator Went Out*



SentraStyleEMW said:


> *I very seriously doubt that your current system draws enough current to kill your alternator. I think it may just be a bad battery. Is it the original battery? Get yourself an Optima red top/yellow top or an SVR battery...you'll be fine. *


actually, when i started charging the car, the charger's meter was half full.

and this morning when i started my car, the e-brake light wouldnt go off, so now the e-brake and battery lights are on and wont go off.

my friend thought that fuses might be out, but i dunno if this is the case.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

When my alternator went, my car wouldnt start, and the battery and brake light were always on. And like, you knew the battery wasnt being charged, my lights would flicker and stuff.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *When my alternator went, my car wouldnt start, and the battery and brake light were always on. And like, you knew the battery wasnt being charged, my lights would flicker and stuff. *


the brake light and battery lights stay on now, so my alternator prolly gone.

so, now should i get a stock alt rewound to a higher amperage?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

wats a svr battery?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

rolzonet said:


> *wats a svr battery? *


http://www.svrbatteries.com/index.html


----------

